# Yesterday, today, tomorrow



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Včeraj, danes, jutri!

Croatian:   Jučer, danas, sutra!

German:    Gestern, heute, morgen!


I am not sure if that was here in Forum, but I didn't see it. 

Of course, you can delete any time!


----------



## victoria1

Kal aaj aur kal: yesterday, today and tomorrow. In hindi, please note that yesterday and tomorrow is the same word.


----------



## victoria1

I might as well continue:
French: hier, aujourd'hui, demain
Portuguese: ontem, hoje, amanha


----------



## Matamoscas

Irish:  inné, inniu, amárach
Spanish: ayer, hoy, mañana


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello victoria1,

One comment here about Hindi: 

It wouldn't be bad to have it in our life, that yesterday and tomorrow are the same.

Salut, 
jana.bo


----------



## tie-break

Italian : ieri, oggi, domani.


----------



## victoria1

jana.bo99 said:


> One comment here about Hindi:
> 
> It wouldn't be bad to have it in our life, that yesterday and tomorrow are the same.



Agreed. Economy of language!!!


----------



## Mjolnir

Hebrew: אתמול, היום, מחר


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish: *eilen, tänään, huomenna*


----------



## ronanpoirier

victoria1 said:
			
		

> Portuguese: ontem, hoje, amanh*ã*


You forgot the tilde. I guess you can't type it. 

Hungarian: tegnap, ma, holnap


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

vakar, šiandien, rytoj


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Mjolnir said:


> Hebrew: אתמול, היום, מחר


 
To add to that: 
שלשום - the day before yesterday.
אמש - yesterday evening.
מחרותיים - the day after tommorow.


----------



## Didier69

In Swedish :
i går,  i dag, i morgon


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_hieraŭ, hodiaŭ, morgaŭ_


----------



## Shiu

In Chinese (Mandarin):
Yesterday- 昨天 (zuo2 tian1)
Today- 今天 (jin1 tian1)
Tomorrow- 明天 (ming2 tian1)


----------



## victoria1

ronanpoirier said:


> You forgot the tilde. I guess you can't type it.
> 
> Hungarian: tegnap, ma, holnap



Muitas gracias senhor! You guessed right.


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian:
Diruz, emruz, va fardâ (yesterday, today, and tomorrow)

Persian also has words beyond just "yesterday" and "tomorrow", but I didn't want to digress so much.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic: Ams أمس, alyaoum اليوم, ghadan غدا


----------



## MingRaymond

victoria1 said:


> please note that yesterday and tomorrow is the same word.



Does this mean you can only know which meaning that person is using by context? Or by past tense and future tense? Thank you.

MR


----------



## victoria1

True. Context and verb tenses are the key.


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

dün, bugün, yarın


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian:* вчера, сегодня, завтра
*Estonian:* eile, täna, homme
*Chechen:* селхана, тахана, кхана


----------



## Nizo

Breton:  _deh, hizo_ (and other variations)_, warhoaz/arhoaz_
Hawaiian:  _nehinei, k__ē__ia l__ā__, __'apōpō_
Zulu:  _izolo, namhlanje, kusasa_
Malagasy:  _omaly, ankehitriny/androany/anio, rahampitso_
Albanian:  _die, sot, nesër_
Afrikaans:  _gister, vandag, more/môre_


----------



## Consimmer

Malay: _Semalam, hari ini, esok _or _besok_! Literally: One night (before), this day, tomorrow!

Bonus Malay words: _Kelmarin _(day before), _Kelmarin dulu _(the day before the day before), _lusa _(the day after tomorrow), _tulat _(the day after the day after tomorrow)


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
- Yesterday: Hôm qua
- Today     : Hôm nay
- Tomorrow: Ngày mai


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish

Yesterday: Wczoraj
Today: Dziś/Dzisiaj
Tomorrow: Jutro


----------



## Chriszinho85

*Tagalog:*

yesterday - _kahapon_

today - _ngayon_

tomorrow - _bukas_


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Armenian:* jerek', ayssor, va*x*ё


----------



## ulala_eu

*Galician*:
onte, hoxe, mañá (we use the same word for _tomorrow_ and for _morning_, as in Spanish)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

ulala_eu said:


> *Galician*:
> onte, hoxe, mañá (we use the same word for _tomorrow_ and for _morning_, as in Spanish)


 
and as in many many other languages, in fact


----------



## 0stsee

Consimmer said:


> Malay: _Semalam, hari ini, esok _or _besok_! Literally: One night (before), this day, tomorrow!
> 
> Bonus Malay words: _Kelmarin _(day before), _Kelmarin dulu _(the day before the day before), _lusa _(the day after tomorrow), _tulat _(the day after the day after tomorrow)


 
In Indonesian we only say _semalam_ to refer to last night.

For yesterday we use _kemarin_.
It's interesting to see the L in Malaysian _kelmarin_, because in *Bahasa Manado*, you say _kalamaring_.

I've never heard of _tulat _before, and instead of _kemarin dulu_, we also say _kemarin lusa_ for the day before yesterday.

_Hari ini _and_ besok_ are the same in Indonesian.

Gruss,


0stsee


----------



## kralik

*Czech:*
yesterday: včera
today:       dnes (formal) / dneska (informal)
tomorrow: zítra / zejtra (slang)

bonus:
the day before yesterday: předevčírem
the day after tomorrow: pozítří


----------



## kusurija

日本語 (in Japanese):
昨日( kino: ) yesterday
今日( kyo: )  today
明日(asu _or_ ashita) tomorrow

Bonus:
一昨日(ototoi) day before yesterday
明後日(asatte) day after tomorrow


----------



## Orreaga

*Basque*
atzo, gaur, bihar

*Navajo*
adáádáá', díí jí, yiskáago  (can't seem to figure out double diacritics, some of these letters should also have the nasal marking below: adąądąą', dii jį, yiskąągo)


----------



## francois_auffret

By the way, lets mention that in Urdu / Hindi, this also works for words such as: 
*parson* (the day after tomorrow / the day before yesterday)
*tarson* (the day after after tomorrow / the day before before yesterday, hmmm... izzat how you say????

But I am digressing.... Oooooppsss, sorry

And ooops, in the *Breton* language:

*Dec'h* = Yesterday
*Hiziv, Hiriv* = Today
*Warc'hoazh* = Tomorrow


----------



## AuroraCs

*Slovak: *včera, dnes, zajtra
*Catalan: *ahir, avui, demà


----------



## animula

in basque: atzo, gaur, bihar
X


----------



## Maurice92

Thaï :  mûaa waan nïi ,wan nii,  phrôung nii

Vietnamien :  hôm qua   , hôm nay , ngay mai


----------



## macta123

Malayalam :
Innaley, Innu, Nalley


----------



## robbie_SWE

Didier69 said:


> In Swedish :
> i går, i dag, i morgon


 
It's also very common to put the "i" and the other words together like this:

*igår*, *idag*, *imorgon*

In Romanian it's:

*ieri*, *astăzi*/*azi*, *mâine*

 robbie


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

yesterday - juče
today - danas
tomorrow - sutra.


----------



## Kangy

Matamoscas said:


> Spanish: ayer, hoy, mañana



I'll add some more:

The day before yesterday: _anteayer_ / _antes de ayer_ (lit. 'before yesterday')
The night before yesterday: _antenoche_
Yesterday night: _anoche_
The day after tomorrow: _pasado mañana_ (lit. 'past tomorrow')


----------



## Pteppic

Norwegian

Yesterday -> i går 
Today -> i dag
Tomorrow -> i morgen

And for good measure

the day before yesterday -> i forgårs
the day after tomorrow -> i overimorgen


----------



## bb3ca201

Yesterday = an-dé
Today = an-diugh
Tomorrow = a-màireach


----------



## franz rod

In Italian:
the day before yesterday= altroieri
the day after tommorow= dopodomani
this morning= stamane, stamattina
this evening= stasera 
this night=stanotte
tomorrow morning= domattina
the next day, the "day after"= indomani


----------



## opjeshke

Nizo said:


> Albanian:  _die, sot, nesër_



Albanian is wrong here: dje, sot nesër


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
The day before yesterday=Προχθές (Prokhθ*e*s)
The day after tommorow=Μεθαύριο (Meθ*a*vrio)
Today=Σήμερα (S*i*mera)
Yesterday=Χθες (Khθ*e*s) or Εχθές (Ekhθ*e*s)


----------



## Au101

Unless I'm very much mistaken, Tamil:

Yesterday: நேற்று (Spoken: நேத்து)
Today: இன்றைக்கு (Spoken: இன்னக்கி)
Tomorrow: நாளைக்கு (Spoken: நாளெக்கி)


----------



## Miguel Antonio

ulala_eu said:


> *Galician*:
> onte, hoxe, mañá (we use the same word for _tomorrow_ and for _morning_, as in Spanish)


Where I live (down the road from Ulala eu), we say _mañá*n*_ for tomorrow, not _mañá_, which is apparently the official standard 

The day before yesterday is _noutronte_, a contraction of _en-o-outro-onte_ (in the other yesterday)


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
yesterday=الامس (al ams)
today=اليوم (al youm)
tomorrow = غدا(gadaan)


----------



## almufadado

In Portuguese:

Yesterday = Ontem.

Today = Hoje, no presente dia.

Tomorrow = Amanhã.


Bonus tracks :

The day before yesterday = anteontem .

The day before = véspera.

Divisions of the day :

Morning = manhã.

afternoon = Tarde.

Evening = Noite.

Day = Dia 

Night = Noite


----------



## valdinekain

Here in other indian languages:

Gujarati: Kaley (Yesterday), Aajey (Today), Kaley (Tomorrow)

Marathi: Kaal (Yesterday), Aaj (Today), Udya (Tomorrow)

Bengali : Kol (Yesterday), Oj (Today), Kol (Tomorrow)


----------



## kaverison

Au101 said:


> Unless I'm very much mistaken, Tamil:
> 
> Yesterday: நேற்று (Spoken: நேத்து)
> Today: இன்றைக்கு (Spoken: இன்னக்கி)
> Tomorrow: நாளைக்கு (Spoken: நாளெக்கி)



Impressive, Miguel! I gather Tamil is not your language. Have you/Are you learning Tamil?

The 3 also go as,

நேற்று, இன்று, நாளை (nEtru, indru, naaLai)

To add on to it:

this morning: இன்று காலை - indru kaalai
spoken: இன்னிக்கி காலைல - innikki kaarthaala
tomorrow evening: நாளை மாலை - naaLai maalai
spoken: நாளைக்கு சாயந்தரம்

tonight: இன்று இரவு - indru iravu
spoken: இன்னிக்கி ராத்திரி - innikki raathiri

Day Before Yesterday: முந்தா நாள் - munthaa naaL
spoken:  முந்தா நேத்திக்கி - munthaa nethikki, முந்தா நேத்து - munthaa nEtthu

Day After tomorrow:
நாளை மறு நாள் - naaLai maru naaL, நாளை மறு தினம் - naaLai maru thinam
spoken: நாளன்னிக்கி - naaLannikki

Day: நாள் - naaL


----------

